# Leupold Ultimateslam VS Nikon Omega



## mgarrett88 (Jan 17, 2007)

Looking ahead for next year was wondering what you guys think of these scopes and if you have any of them

let me know your thoughts


thanks


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE (Aug 26, 2003)

Both excellent scopes, with great glass.

The Nikon Omega has circle reticals, the Leupold Ultimate Slam uses lines. 

I have 2 of the Leupold Ultimate Slams, and have no complaints, and I know several guys that have the Nikon Omega with no complaints.

I'd say it's a toss up. It really boils down to what retical you like best.


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

I put the ultimate slam on my encore this year and really like it. Simple to use, clear.....and its an american company.


----------



## thumbgoodfisherman (Dec 6, 2005)

I have the Ultimate Slam on my TC Omega and really like it. If you google or yahoo Leupold Ultimate Slam and go on Leupold site you will see the recticle for the Ultimate scope. 

The way it is set up is the circle around the cross hairs, top of circle 50 yards, main cross hair 100yds, bottom of circle 150yds, first dot below cross hair circle 200yd, next dot 250yds, and finally the last is for 300yds is the top of the cross hair meets the thicker bottom. If you do a search and find the LUS scope you'll see what I mean.

Some guys think the recticle is to busy compared to the Nikon but I guess it is in the eye of the beholder. My best advice to you is go and look thru both scopes and then decide what you like the best.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Both are nice for the money. The leupold has a bit better glass and is fully multicoated while the Nikon is only multicoated....and there is a difference. Both work well and as stated reticle style can be a personal choice. The leupold is built in the USA and the Nikon is not. A little better glass and where it's made seal the deal imho.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm going against the grain or......the other posters and suggest you forget about the multi range finding reticals in a scope for a muzzleloader 

First, if you read most available date on muzzleloader bullet/loads and drop, its pretty easy to figure out where one needs to hold. Second, if you're going to be shooting long range with a muzzleloader, you need to practice at those ranges and be profecient (*lots* of practice). "Hail Mary" shots are very poor shots and are most likely to just wound an animal. IMO, you should never attempt a shot an any range that you haven't practiced and shot many rounds at.

And then of course there's how that scope must be mounted. Mounting has to be perfect and aligned perfect with the bore. If your verticle reticle is off and not perfect, it will shoot right or left at longer ranges. I bet someone will come back with: "that can happen with any scope". Well that's right too but, with the multi retical you're depending on a crosshair that doesn't shoot accurately and the affect is multiplied. Depending on different reticals for the short ranges that muzzleloaders shoot isn't necessary. In the heat of the moment, how far is that animal anyway? I think he's this ( ) far. Are you shooting 80grs or 150grs? Are you shooting a 180gr Hornady XTP or a 300gr Barnes Expander?

IMO, find the load/bullet combination that shoots accurately from your rifle, then practice at the maximum range you intend to shoot. It'll make you a better shooter........ and, you'll KNOW where the bullet hits at that range.

Well, who's going to be first?


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

ENCORE said:


> I'm going against the grain or......the other posters and suggest you forget about the multi range finding reticals in a scope for a muzzleloader
> 
> First, if you read most available date on muzzleloader bullet/loads and drop, its pretty easy to figure out where one needs to hold. Second, if you're going to be shooting long range with a muzzleloader, you need to practice at those ranges and be profecient (*lots* of practice). "Hail Mary" shots are very poor shots and are most likely to just wound an animal. IMO, you should never attempt a shot an any range that you haven't practiced and shot many rounds at.
> 
> ...


I agree with you, I have a leupold 4X fixed power........... its all I need


----------



## mgarrett88 (Jan 17, 2007)

I just want something that is going to hold up to the muzzy so i didnt know if these scopes that were ment for muzzleloading were the way to go or a regular 3x9 leupold will do just fine

For me i really do not the the balistic retical my longest shot i would ever take with it woudl be around 150 at most


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

If you purchase a Leupold or Nikon and get a decent one, you shouldn't have any problems. Now, that doesn't mean that you can't but, its less likely. I'd stay away from 'bargain brands'.

Marketing of sporting goods sometime makes me laugh my butt off. I absolutely can't believe some of the claims that some come up with. With muzzleloaders you can read just about any place, and one thing that you'll read that's common: _every rifle shoots different, you have to develop the load that your rifle shoots the best_. Yes, they can be very close but, each one can be finiky. For instance, you could take 3 different Omegas and two of them might shoot a 250gr bullet perfect, while the other prefers a 300gr bullet. At the same time, one might shoot a ShockWave good, the other a Barnes and yet the other won't shoot anything straight unless its a Dead Center.

Depending on what powder and bullet weight you're using, zeroed at 100yds, you bullet will drop somewhere between 2.5 and 5" at 150yds. With most shots under 100yds, this is why IMO multi reticals aren't necessary. However, it is good marketing........

To sum it all up, buy quality glass and then practice, practice and practice more. Besides, its fun and builds confidence !


----------



## mgarrett88 (Jan 17, 2007)

thats why the more reading and thinking i do i just need a nice 2x7 or 3x9


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Topped off my T/C Triumph with the Omega in a 3 x 9. I shoot T/C 250 Gr. Shock Wave super glide sabots with very good results. I don't hunt a lot of open ground or field edges so most if not all of my shots will be 100 yds or less. Its to bad but most people do not put enough time in at the range.


----------



## thumbgoodfisherman (Dec 6, 2005)

Well Encore,

you made some real good points. Depending on the terrain is a big factor in what kind of scope is needed. I also believe in quality glass, one of the biggest mistakes made by the gunowner is "yea I purchased a $500 gun and then put a $100 scope on it". IMO your gun is as good as the scope you put on it. Did I need the Ultimate Slam on my Omega probably not, however I do hunt open fields where there are some longer shots of over 200 yards.Do I feel confident to make a 200yd + shot? Heck yes but I practice at 200yds. A rangefinder is a must to know exactly where the animal is to make a good clean shot. I belong to a gun club and this fall guys would come and shoot at 50yds and hit a paper plate they were good to go. Usually when you talk to the guy after the season they tell ya how they missed the nice buck and can't figure why it happened.

Practice makes perfect so I do just that and because I like to shoot my guns. Oh yeah I want to thank you for talking mgarrett out of the ultimate slam scope with your post, the stock for the utimate slam just plummeted and I lost a bunch of money.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Encore is spot on! You don't need either of those specific scopes to be succesfull at long range muzzleloading. They take just as much practice to work as a regular scope! The point is there is no shortcut to success, range work and lots of it regardles! The best advice is to buy the best glass you can afford, you will never regret buying top shelf optics.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

Me and my father just bought a couple bone collectors this year. He put the Nikon Omega on and I just threw an older 3x9 tasco that I had laying around.  I can shoot 100, 150, and 200yds just fine with the tasco. I shot my dads a few times though and it was really is nice taking the guess work out. If you learn the drop for your gun though, a normal scope will do just fine. Just like bow hunting. You can do it with just one pin but having mulitple definitely can benefit.

I however will be making the upgrade to one with a BDC for next year. Gotta get some christmas shopping done so this year is out of the question.


----------



## mgarrett88 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks for the input guys i dont know if i need the BDC or not as most of my shots are inside 150 yards but i may put one on top of it incase i go out west or elsewhere and need to shoot further


----------

